# Possible to play Pokemon Go without WiFi?



## RyanCoolReal96 (Jul 11, 2016)

Is there a way to play Pokemon GO without any Internet connection? I have root if that is needed.


----------



## DKB (Jul 11, 2016)

Hell no. You need some form of connection to the servers. So, you need at least cellular connection.


----------



## otenko (Aug 14, 2016)

The game needs a strong internet connection, at least 3G (H) on mobile networks.


----------

